# Extend the freshness of cake doughnuts



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello all..

I would like to know if there is an extender that I can add to my cake doughnut formula, which would extend the freshness.. These doughnuts are for packaging but they are going stale in 2 days.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Usually you add emulsifiers. I think the big boys use mono- and di- glycerides. You might try adding lecithen and/or extra egg yolks.

You could also try increasing the fat content, or cutting the flour with glutinous rice flour. The extra amylopectin should help prevent staling.

Dunno if ordering commercial additives would work economically for you, especially if you're only using them in one product. But check out out companies like Palsgaard.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You may want to try using a water roux.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

panini said:


> You may want to try using a water roux.


Would that work with that dough compesition and mixing method?


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Diastatic malt powder is supposed to extend the shelf life of breads, so it should work on donuts. You only use about 1/2 to 1 tsp. for every three cups of flour. You can order it through King Arthur Flour online. If you go to their website, they have live help that can probably answer your question. I've used it and they're pretty good.


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you all for the information.

It appears that maybe a product from Puratos called Acti-Fresh might be the additive that I will test with my dough.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What is your packaging. It could be simple as that.


----------

